# Connecting laptop to a system



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello there people, I'm very new to this site and I would like some help. 

OK, I have a laptop with MIC in and Headphone input which is connected to my external speakers. I would like to connect my dj mixer to my laptop though, while still using my external speakers. Do I connect the mixer to the laptop with an RCA to 1/8 cable into the Mic In input? And will it work with my other speakers still? So my Mic In has my mixer and my headphone has my speakers? 

Also is the RCA cable to 1/8 have to be any special one? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, sorry if its a bit confusing.

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: I'm New, Help Me Please!!!*


Welcome to the Forum, DJ!

You can't use the mic input. It's looking for a very low-level signal, and the mixer will be a high-level signal. The mixer will make the mic input distort badly. You'll probably need an outboard USB sound card with line-level inputs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm New, Help Me Please!!!*

I just bought a rca to 1/8 and plugged it into the master output on the mixer and into the headphone jack on the laptop and nothing happens... I'm using it with a program called Traktor. I thought all you needed was the RCA cable... Hmmmm


so basically I want to control Traktor through my mixer so I can use the crossfader and volume controls etc


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: I'm New, Help Me Please!!!*



DJ2050 said:


> I just bought a rca to 1/8 and plugged it into the master output on the mixer and into the headphone jack on the laptop and nothing happens...


I think you're supposed to use the "Mic In" not the headphone :dontknow:

If I understand correctly "Mic IN" is to input audio to laptop and "headphone" to output sound from laptop ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm New, Help Me Please!!!*

honestly I don't think this can be done, I think the mixer needs to be MIDI otherwise how will the program know what the mixer is doing etc...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm New, Help Me Please!!!*

I got it!!!  had to buy some more cables than I thought I did!


----------

